# Auditor wanted



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

At the next committee meeting at the end of this month the committee will be signing off the first year's accounts for the Club. We would also like to appoint an independent auditor to review them, as per the club rules, in time for the AGM (17th July, before Brooklands).

So, I'm looking for some volunteers to put forward themselves for the review. Ideally we want an accountant, not necessarily an auditor, with a formal qualification, i.e. ACMA, ACA, ACCA, CIPFA to review the records and the income & expenditure statement.

Either IM me or email [email protected] to put yourself forward.

Thanks!


----------

